
Show HN: Counselling for £9.99 /month - calhat
http://www.spill.chat/
======
calhat
Hey! A quick backstory - we were working with businesses to offer text-based
counselling to their employees and found that everyone that we spoke to at
these companies had a friend that wanted to use our service too. So we just
launched spill for the public. You can sign up on the site and I'm happy to
answer any questions :)

